# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  پروفایل در شبکه چیست وچگونه ایجاد میشود

## sahar_hobab

سلام دوستان گلم
می تونید راهنماییم کنید و بگید
مفهوم پروفایل در شبکه دومین چیست؟
و اصلا چگونه ایجاد می شود
و چه کاربردی داره؟ وراه استفاده از آن چیست
در ضمن سایت فارسی ست که در مورد اکتیو دایرکتوری و تمام گزینه هاش توضیحاتی بده و کاربرد آنها را در شبکه بگه
مرسی  :لبخند:

----------


## razeghi_loved

اگر منظورت user profile  هست یعنی که هر کاربر یه پروفایل دارد که تنظیمات در اون ذخیره می شه وقتی کاربر اولین بار لوگین می شه پروفایل ایجاد می شه اما برای کابرانی مثل ادمین این پروفایل خیلی به درد می خوره که می تونه طوری تنظیم کنه که روی هر سیستمی که لوگین می کنه به پروفایل خودش یعنی مثل تنظیمات دسکتاپ و یکسری تنظمیات دیگر مثل همین کاربری خودتون وقتی که وارد نام کاربری خودتون می شین تنظیمات شما تو اون نام کاربری هست البته می شه کاری کرد که تمام پروفایل های کاربران از روی سرور خونده بشه که این کار باعث می شه ترافیک سنگینی رو شبکه شما بوجود بیارد

----------


## sahar_hobab

> اگر منظورت user profile  هست یعنی که هر کاربر یه پروفایل دارد که تنظیمات در اون ذخیره می شه وقتی کاربر اولین بار لوگین می شه پروفایل ایجاد می شه اما برای کابرانی مثل ادمین این پروفایل خیلی به درد می خوره که می تونه طوری تنظیم کنه که روی هر سیستمی که لوگین می کنه به پروفایل خودش یعنی مثل تنظیمات دسکتاپ و یکسری تنظمیات دیگر مثل همین کاربری خودتون وقتی که وارد نام کاربری خودتون می شین تنظیمات شما تو اون نام کاربری هست البته می شه کاری کرد که تمام پروفایل های کاربران از روی سرور خونده بشه که این کار باعث می شه ترافیک سنگینی رو شبکه شما بوجود بیارد


سلام
منظورم همین پروفایله
ولی چه جوری ایجاد می شه
این پروفایلو خودمون (به عنوان یه فولدر ) ایجاد می کنیم و مسیرشو در تنظیمات یوزر میزاریم؟؟؟
جواب بقیه سوالاتمو ندادین :خجالت:

----------


## razeghi_loved

یعنی شما می خواهین من از اول توضیح بدم که چه طوری یه فولدر درست می شه و پروفایل توش قرار می گیره؟ اگر این طوری هست من شرمنده چون اصلا حالشو ندارم در ضمن چه سوالی من که همه رو جواب دادم

----------


## nima_8m

سلام
خوب دوستان اشاره ای کردن منم یه توضیح کوچیک اضافه میکنم اگه به این مسیر تو ویندوز ایکس پی برین C:\Documents and Settings یه سری پوشه میبینید که برای هر یوزر که به کلاینت مورد نظر log in کرده یه پوشه ساخته این پوشه پروفایل اون کاربر با تنظیمات خاص خودشه یعنی وقتی یوزری به سیستم مورد نظر login میکنه و شروع به شخصی سازی ویندوز میکنه مثل تصویر زمینه تنظیمات منوی شروع و ... حالا کاربردش چیه توشبکه خوب اگه کاربری سیستم ثابتی نداشته باشه و بخواد توشبکه هر دفعه پشت یه سیستم بشینه باید همه اون سیستم ها رو تغییر بده اما اگه روی یه سیستم تمام تنظیمات دلخواه انجام بده و بعد پوشه رو روی سرور به اشتراک بزاره روی هر سیستمی که رفت اتوماتیک تنظیمات اعمال میشه امیدوارم متوجه شده باشی.
موفق باشی

----------

